# Wie poste ich richtig



## Phobius (20. Juni 2008)

Heyho,

da man doch immer wieder gerne auf Probleme von Usern stößt, diese aber teilweise unzureichend beschrieben sind oder einfach ein Anhaltspunkt zur Lokalisation des Problemes fehlt dacht ich mir ich schreib mal einen Guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vor dem Post:*

Eine der wohl am häufigsten gelesenen Antworten lautet "Benutz mal die SuFu (Suchfunktion). Und dies nicht zu unrecht. In 80% der Fälle gibt es schon ein entsprechendes Topic zu dem Thema. 
Suchmaschienen wie Google.de etc. geben oft mals schon die gesuchte Antwort.
Die Wahl des richtigen Forums. Es bringt euch eher Flames wie Hilfe ein wenn ihr den Thread im richtigen Forum erstellt. "Ich habe Grafikfehler im Alterac-Tal" ist kein passendes Thema für das Age of Conan Forum.
Sticky-Threads, welches etwas mit dem Thema zu tun haben (erkennt man ja am Topic) lesen. Stickys erkennt man da dran, dass sie in einem Forum immer ganz oben stehen und mit "Wichtig:" gekennzeichnet sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Topic:*

Das Topic (Thementitel) sollte das Problem recht genau Umschreiben. Topics wie "Der Scheiss will einfach nicht bei mir" etc. helfen der Community einfach nicht weiter.
Das Topic sollte, wenn möglich, frei von Sonderzeichen (! ? etc.) sein. Ausnahme sind hierbei Fragen.
L33T oder H4xX0r Schrift im Topic mag zwar für manchen geil aussehen, ist aber nur iritierend.
Das 2nd Topic (Themenbeschreibung) sollte bei Möglichkeit genutzt werden, da es die Übersicht im Forum deutlich verbessert. Auch hier sollten treffende Worte für das Problem / die Frage drin stehen

*Der Beitrag selber:*

Bevor ihr den Beitrag selber erstellt, überlegt euch schon mal genau was ihr denn wollt. An sonsten kommen sehr häufig recht unleserliche Posts dabei heraus. Oder solche, welche recht wenig Sinn ergeben, da die Worte / Sätze wild durcheinander geschmissen sind.
Überlegt euch, welche Infos die Community bei diesem Thema wirklich braucht. Was für ein PVP-R0xX3R man ist passt einfach nicht in einen Thread über ein Hardware Problem.
Auch wenn es ein leidiges Thema ist, versucht auf eure Rechtsschreibung zu achten. Jeder macht mal Fehler, da sagt auch keiner was dagegen. Aber ein "sauber" geschriebener Post ist um einiges angenehmer zu lesen.
Das Forum bietet viele Möglichkeiten zur Gestaltung eines Posts. Diese sollte man der Übersicht halber nutzen. Wiederum sollte man es auch nicht übertreiben.
Wenn ihr ein Problem habt, dann versucht der Community viele Infos, welche damit eventuell im Zusammenhang stehen, zu geben (Siehe dazu weiter unten das Beispiel).
Wenn ihr ein Thema habt, welches sich in einem bestimmten Zeitraum abgespielt hat, probiert, die chronologische (zeitliche) Reihenfolge einzuhalten.
Bevor ihr auf "Thema / Antwort hinzufügen" klickt, startet am besten die Vorschau (liegt direkt daneben). Da durch kann man manchen Fehler (BB-Code zB.) besser erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nach dem Post:*

Wenn innerhalb von 10 Minuten keine Antwort da ist, macht euch keinen Kopf. Nicht jeder User ist 24h am Tag im Forum unterwegs. Thread-Pushing wie "Ey, man, ihr Kacknoobs habt ja keine Ahnung" oder "Kann mir denn keiner helfen" sind mehr als Fehl am Platz. Wartet einfach mal 2-3 Tage. Wenn sich dann keine Antwort einstellt könnt ihr immer noch weitersehen.
Auch wenn es so manchen User gibt, welcher gerne Flamed, geht erst gar nicht drauf ein. Ihr gebt damit den Usern nur, was sie wollen. Wartet lieber auf eine konstruktive Antwort.
Wenn ihr einen Thread erstellt solltet ihr dort auch ab und an mal reinschauen. Es bringt ja nichts wenn ihr ein Thema in den Raum werft und dieses dann nie besucht. Ihr wollt ja Antworten auf das Problem / die Frage / die von euch gestartete Diskussion. 
Falls ihr einen Fehler entdeckt, benutzt die Edit-Funktion und nicht den "Reply" (Antworten) Button. Auch dies trägt zur Übersicht bei. Ausnahme hierbei: Es sind 5 Antworten wegen eines Denkfehlers in eurem Beitrag vorhanden. Dann führt eine Bearbeitung des Ursprungposts nur zur Verwirrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *Beispiel Frage:*
> *Forum:* Age of Conan - Allgemeines
> *Topic:* Wie kann ich meine FPS-Zahl erhören
> *2nd Topic:* Nur 1 FPS bei maximaler Auflösung
> ...





> *Beispiel Problem:*
> *Forum:* Herr der Ringe Online - Interface
> *Topic:* Interface stellt sich nach Neustart des Spieles zurück
> *2nd Topic:* Problem besteht seit dem letzten Patch
> ...



So, ich denke mal das sind die Grundlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich etwas vergessen haben sollte oder ihr noch etwas dazu beiträgen wollt, fühlt euch frei den Antworten Button zu benutzen *gg*

Grüße,

Felix

PS: Da ich kein passenderes Forum dafür gefunden habe steht das ganze jetzt hier. Ich weiss, schlechtes Beispiel, aber es soll die Masse ja auch erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

/sticky

Nur gibts dann das Problem, dass kein Schwein die Stickys liest und es somit auch nichts bringt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (20. Juni 2008)

hm dann bleib einem wohl nur das /push en 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

/sticky bringt eh nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push bringt da schon viel mehr.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Schöne Sache. Nur leider:



Qonix schrieb:


> /sticky
> 
> Nur gibts dann das Problem, dass kein Schwein die Stickys liest und es somit auch nichts bringt.
> 
> ...



Wohl wahr *seufz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber machen wir das Beste draus. Ein kleines Danke bleibt zumindest übrig für dich, Phobius.


----------



## Phobius (20. Juni 2008)

Oh, da habt ihr mich auf was gebracht von wegen Sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich weiss, viele werden es nicht lesen, aber so manchem kann es ja eventuell noch helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Wohl wahr. zB. den Leuten, denen wirklich was an Übersichtlichkeit liegt und die vlt neu ins Forum einsteigen. 
Wenn auch nur reine Spekulation gerade. Aber wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> /sticky bringt eh nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

/push


Phobius schrieb:


> PS: Da ich kein passenderes Forum dafür gefunden habe steht das ganze jetzt hier. Ich weiss, schlechtes Beispiel, aber es soll die Masse ja auch erreichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt eigentlich könntest du es ins wow-forum posten, dort braucht es mehr gute Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke am besten kommt es zu den "wichtigen Themen" oben im "Gott und die Welt forum.


----------



## Oonâgh (21. Juni 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Ich denke am besten kommt es zu den "wichtigen Themen" oben im "Gott und die Welt forum.



Wichtige Themen = Sticky.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prob ist nur, dass die wenigsten Leute das dann lesen, weil eh jeder glaubt, er könne machen, was er will. Und wenn's nicht passt richtet's schon der Mod. Warum also Mühe machen?


----------



## Thoryia (21. Juni 2008)

Das Problem dabei ist allerdings, das die Leute die Stickys lesen wissen wie man sich in einem Forum bewegt, aber diejenigen, die dieser Thread hier ansprechen soll, lesen eben keine anderen Threads oder Stickys sondern schreiben blöd drauf los.

Also nett gemeint und schön geschrieben, aber ändern wird sich nix. Solche Stickys sollten eine Art Startseite zum Forum bilden, mit mindestens 20 Sekunden Lesepflicht und Bestätigungsbutton BEVOR man ins Forum kommt!


----------



## dalai (21. Juni 2008)

Nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen hatte muss ich diesen Guide wieder mal pushen.


----------



## Death_Master (21. Juni 2008)

Stimmt, dieser Guide ist sehr gut geschrieben.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juni 2008)

/push
wenn dieser Anleitung nur 10 % folgen würden,wäre der Thread schon ein Riesenerfolg...
sehr gut gemacht Phobius...


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

/pushilein xD


----------



## grubsi (26. August 2009)

Phobius schrieb:


> *Vor dem Post:*
> 
> Die Wahl des richtigen Forums. *Es bringt euch eher Flames wie Hilfe ein wenn ihr den Thread im richtigen Forum erstellt.* "Ich habe Grafikfehler im Alterac-Tal" ist kein passendes Thema für das Age of Conan Forum.




Erstmal: Vote4Sticky, leider wird das aber so gut wie nix bringen. 

und 2. Wer wird dann noch im richtigen Forum posten, wenn das passiert Oo (siehe fett makiertes)


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> Erstmal: Vote4Sticky, leider wird das aber so gut wie nix bringen.


............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\
was für ein wunder, dass das nix bringen wird, nachdem der thread 1 jahr in der versenkung verschwunden ist, nun ausgegraben wird, und den als sticky sowieso keine sau liest... 
möge er in frieden ruhen.


----------



## grubsi (26. August 2009)

kA wie cih den gefunden hab xD

war glaub ich auf der startseite im forenticker, und da schau ich immer mal rein ^^




/e: jop war im forenticker dirn

nochmal edit: keine ahnung wie ein 1jahr alter treat wieda im forenticker landet, ohne das ein post drin ist.


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> kA wie cih den gefunden hab xD
> 
> war glaub ich auf der startseite im forenticker, und da schau ich immer mal rein ^^


Kann gar nicht sein, denn dort werden nur die Beiträge angezeigt, die zuletzt eine Antwort bekommen haben.


----------



## grubsi (26. August 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann gar nicht sein, denn dort werden nur die Beiträge angezeigt, die zuletzt eine Antwort bekommen haben.


vll hat wer ne antwort geschreiben udn dann wieda gelöscht

dann sieht man den im forenticker und es is kein post drin.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> vll hat wer ne antwort geschreiben udn dann wieda gelöscht
> 
> dann sieht man den im forenticker und es is kein post drin.


1. man kann seine posts nicht selber löschen.
und ich glaube nicht, dass ein mod einen kommentar auf einen ein jahre alten thread eifnach so geöffnet lassen würde oder ihn einfach so löscht.
2. das thema heisst richtig posten, du willst es als sticky und merkst nicht mal, dass es ein jahr alt ist?...


----------



## Razyl (26. August 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> vll hat wer ne antwort geschreiben udn dann wieda gelöscht
> 
> dann sieht man den im forenticker und es is kein post drin.


User können ihre eigenen Posts nicht löschen ...


----------



## grubsi (26. August 2009)

WER SCHAUT auf das Datum? Oo

Ich fands gut und fertig, Datum interessiert mich net.

/e: k, dann kann n user sein halt net löschn, wusste ich net, noch nie getestet.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. August 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> WER SCHAUT auf das Datum? Oo
> 
> Ich fands gut und fertig, Datum interessiert mich net.


...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

